

A Perfect Example of How Steve Jobs’ Health Issues Are Exploited - transburgh
http://www.macblogz.com/2009/01/27/a-perfect-example-of-how-steve-jobs-health-issues-are-exploited/

======
sounddust
_at a certain point, prying into the man’s private life and reporting about a
rumored surgery becomes a tad questionable_

It was valleywag who reported this; the website whose entire _purpose_ is to
exploit and intrude into the private lives of others. The only way to stop the
behavior of sites like valleywag is for people to stop visiting them, and for
major sites to stop blogging about every controversial post they make. Sadly,
that's probably never going to happen.

